# Tub to shower - cap pipe to tub spout?



## SorePinky (Aug 16, 2017)

I ripped out my fiberglass tub/shower combo and am installing a tiled walk-in shower. I no longer need a pipe for a tub spout. Is it okay to just cut and cap the pipe right under the existing diverter? And if so, is a cap or a plug better?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

SorePinky said:


> I ripped out my fiberglass tub/shower combo and am installing a tiled walk-in shower. I no longer need a pipe for a tub spout. Is it okay to just cut and cap the pipe right under the existing diverter? And if so, is a cap or a plug better?


You cap or plug and either is fine. But I would use the opportunity to replace the shower valve with a pressure balanced unit.

A bigger concern is the requirement to upgrade the drain from 1.5" to 2" ( code requirement).

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## SorePinky (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks, rjniles! Seemed like a no-brainer but I couldn't find the answer anywhere else.

I already have a pressure balanced valve.

As for the drain, I combed through related posts on this site and decided to put in a bushing right under the drain. What I don't understand in the code requirement is that if we only ever used the shower in the tub/shower combo, why would a larger drain be necessary when removing the tub component?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SorePinky said:


> Thanks, rjniles! Seemed like a no-brainer but I couldn't find the answer anywhere else.
> 
> I already have a pressure balanced valve.
> 
> As for the drain, I combed through related posts on this site and decided to put in a bushing right under the drain. What I don't understand in the code requirement is that if we only ever used the shower in the tub/shower combo, why would a larger drain be necessary when removing the tub component?


If the drain can't keep up in a tub, you still don't flood the bathroom.:vs_cool:


----------



## SorePinky (Aug 16, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> If the drain can't keep up in a tub, you still don't flood the bathroom.:vs_cool:


Aha... Thanks, Nealtw. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SorePinky said:


> Aha... Thanks, Nealtw. :vs_closedeyes:


So now you can't relax in the shower, you have to pay attention.:vs_cool:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless you want to stand in a few inch's of water while taking a shower, and not having it meeting modern codes your going to need a 2" drain.
You did get a permit to do this, right?


----------



## SorePinky (Aug 16, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Unless you want to stand in a few inch's of water while taking a shower, and not having it meeting modern codes your going to need a 2" drain.
> You did get a permit to do this, right?


No permit. I know the risks. I'm crazy like that.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SorePinky said:


> No permit. I know the risks. I'm crazy like that.
> 
> Thanks, everyone!


Check the drain often and maybe a restricter in the shower head.


----------

